# Web-Cyradm kein Login

## viper26

Hallo,

versucher gearde nach der anleitung von de.gentoo-wiki.com Mailserver mit Postfix, Cyrus-IMAP, MySQL und Web-cyradm zu installieren.

Mittlerweile habe ich auch rausbekommen das dieses howto fehlerhaft ist. habe mir noch das howto von www.postfix-howto.de angeschaut und auch schon ein paar fehler beseitigt.

aber jetzt kommen erstmal die problemme:

1. Ich kann mich unter web-cyradm nicht einloggen. Beim einloggen macht die page ein reload und das wars, 

schreibt keine fehler meldung in die web-cyradm-login.log und unter mysql.log sehe ich auch nix(ist in der conf von mysql aktiviert) 

Hab etwas gegoogelt und rausbekommen das die aktuelle version pear brauch, hab dann in der coonf datei von mod_php den eintrag in without-pear in with-pear geändert. und noch mal emerge mod_php gemacht.

Über phpinfo sehe ich dann auch with-pear das wars dann auch aber schon. kenne mich da mit pear auch nicht gut aus.

Vielleicht hab ich ja was vergessen?

2. bei einem scann des server sehe ich dann immer folgende fehler in der log datei:

```

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben master[9109]: about to exec /usr/lib/cyrus/pop3d

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben pop3[9109]: executed

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben pop3[9109]: sql_select option missing

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben pop3[9109]: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben pop3[9109]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben pop3[9109]: accepted connection

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben sshd[9106]: Did not receive identification string from [xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx]

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben postfix/smtpd[9108]: sql_select option missing

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben postfix/smtpd[9108]: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben postfix/smtpd[9108]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben postfix/smtpd[9108]: starting TLS engine

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben master[9111]: about to exec /usr/lib/cyrus/imapd

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben imap[9111]: executed

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben imap[9111]: sql_select option missing

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben imap[9111]: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben imap[9111]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben imap[9111]: accepted connection

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben master[9112]: about to exec /usr/lib/cyrus/imapd

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben imaps[9112]: executed

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben master[9113]: about to exec /usr/lib/cyrus/pop3d

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben pop3s[9113]: executed

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben pop3s[9113]: sql_select option missing

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben imaps[9112]: sql_select option missing

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben imaps[9112]: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben imaps[9112]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben imaps[9112]: accepted connection

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben pop3s[9113]: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben pop3s[9113]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben pop3s[9113]: accepted connection

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben master[9114]: about to exec /usr/lib/cyrus/timsieved

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben postfix/smtpd[9108]: connect from unknown[xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx]

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben master[20910]: process 9109 exited, status 0

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben postfix/smtpd[9108]: disconnect from unknown[xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx]

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben sieve[9114]: executed

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben sieve[9114]: sql_select option missing

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben sieve[9114]: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben sieve[9114]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben sieve[9114]: accepted connection

Apr 20 09:17:48 ben master[20910]: process 9114 exited, status 0

Apr 20 09:17:51 ben imaps[9112]: imaps TLS negotiation failed: [xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx]

Apr 20 09:17:51 ben pop3s[9113]: pop3s failed: [xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx]

Apr 20 09:17:51 ben pop3s[9113]: Fatal error: tls_start_servertls() failed

Apr 20 09:17:51 ben imaps[9112]: Fatal error: tls_start_servertls() failed

Apr 20 09:17:51 ben master[20910]: process 9113 exited, status 75

Apr 20 09:17:51 ben master[20910]: service pop3s pid 9113 in BUSY state: terminated abnormally

Apr 20 09:17:51 ben master[20910]: process 9112 exited, status 75

Apr 20 09:17:51 ben master[20910]: service imaps pid 9112 in BUSY state: terminated abnormally

```

habe auch da etwas nachgelesen, und irgendwie verstanden das in der smpt.conf nur ein fake sql_select fehlt.

So deshalb wollte ich mit cyradm ein paar mailboxes anlegen und die sache testen. soweit komme ich ja nun nicht.

Vielleicht weiss da jemand rat?

mfg

----------

## benjamin200

Kannst du Cyrus, Postfix und MySQL ohne Probleme laden? 

Hast du den user cyrus schon angelegt?

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## viper26

ja,

kann mich mit cyradm und der konsole auf dem imapserver einloggen,

genauso über telnet auf pop3

mysql läuft auch,

sehe aber keine fehler meldungen

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kann mich mit cyradm und der konsole auf dem imapserver einloggen, 
> 
> genauso über telnet auf pop3 
> ...

 

schick mal bitte den Output während du dich per cyradm anmeldest. User = cyrus?

----------

## viper26

hm, ich glaub das ist der richtige ansatz!

```

Apr 20 10:28:07 ben imap[9824]: badlogin: localhost [127.0.0.1] PLAIN [SASL(-16): encryption needed to use mechanism: security flags do not match required]

Apr 20 10:28:10 ben perl: No worthy mechs found

Apr 20 10:28:17 ben imap[9824]: login: localhost [127.0.0.1] cyrus plaintext User logged in

```

weiss aber nicht wie ich das jetzt beheben soll.!?

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## benjamin200

Kannst dich jetzt anmelden und hast zugriff auf die Konsole von cyradm z.b. -v?

Wie hast du cyrus-imapd und sasl kompiliert?

----------

## viper26

Also einmal die console

```

 cyradm -v

Unknown option: v

cyradm> help

authenticate, login, auth         authenticate to server

chdir, cd                         change current directory

createmailbox, create, cm         create mailbox

deleteaclmailbox, deleteacl, dam  remove ACLs from mailbox

deletemailbox, delete, dm         delete mailbox

disconnect, disc                  disconnect from current server

exit, quit                        exit cyradm

help, ?                           show commands

info                              display mailbox/server metadata

listacl, lam, listaclmailbox      list ACLs on mailbox

listmailbox, lm                   list mailboxes

listquota, lq                     list quotas on specified root

listquotaroot, lqr, lqm           show quota roots and quotas for mailbox

mboxcfg, mboxconfig               configure mailbox

reconstruct                       reconstruct mailbox (if supported)

renamemailbox, rename, renm       rename (and optionally relocate) mailbox

server, servername, connect       show current server or connect to server

setaclmailbox, sam, setacl        set ACLs on mailbox

setinfo                           set server metadata

setquota, sq                      set quota on mailbox or resource

version, ver                      display version info of current server

xfermailbox, xfer                 transfer (relocate) a mailbox to a different server

cyradm>

```

schient ja zu gehen

[ebuild   R   ] net-mail/cyrus-imapd-2.2.12  -afs -drac -idled -kerberos +pam -snmp +ssl +tcpd 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.20  -authdaemond +berkdb -debug +gdbm -java -kerberos +ldap +mysql +pam -postgres +ssl -static

waren das die gewünschten infos?

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild R ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.20 -authdaemond +berkdb -debug +gdbm -java -kerberos +ldap +mysql +pam -postgres +ssl -static 
> 
> 

 

Brauchst du LDAP?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also einmal die console 
> 
> Code: 
> ...

 

test mal "version" --> möchte sehen ob die Verbindung tatsächlich besteht.

----------

## viper26

hm ldap, ne brauch ich eigentlich nicht, war aber so in der howto in den use flags beschrieben.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cyradm> ver
> 
> version: no connection to server
> ...

 

----------

## benjamin200

```

ben htdocs # cyradm --user cyrus --server localhost --auth plain 

Password: 

IMAP Password: 

localhost> version 

name : Cyrus IMAPD 

version : v2.2.12-Gentoo 2005/02/14 16:43:51 

vendor : Project Cyrus 

support-url: http://asg.web.cmu.edu/cyrus 

os : Linux 

os-version : 2.4.28 

environment: Built w/Cyrus SASL 2.1.20 

Running w/Cyrus SASL 2.1.20 

Built w/Sleepycat Software: Berkeley DB 4.1.25: (December 19, 2002) 

Running w/Sleepycat Software: Berkeley DB 4.1.25: (December 19, 2002) 

Built w/OpenSSL 0.9.7e 25 Oct 2004 

Running w/OpenSSL 0.9.7e 25 Oct 2004 

```

Sieht doch ganz gut aus.  Welche Version von cyradm setzt du ein? Wo hast du sie bezogen und wie implementiert? Was sagt ein:

```

netstat -l | grep LISTEN

```

----------

## viper26

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ben htdocs # emerge -av cyrus-imap-admin
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tcp        0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN
> 
> tcp        0      0 *:pop3s                 *:*                     LISTEN
> ...

 

hiflt das weiter?

es laufen alle ports die laufen sollen, habe über, schäm, einen win rechner und languard alles ports getestet.

was ich halt nicht hinbekomme ist web-cyradm enen erfolgreichen login

----------

## benjamin200

Hast du im Netzwerk ein FQDN - diesen sehe ich bei dir nicht, nur localhost.

So sieht das bei mir aus. 

```

root@server benjamin # netstat -l | grep LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:pop3s                 *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 localhost:10024         *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 localhost:10025         *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:pop-3                 *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:imap                  *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 localhost:sieve         *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 server.linux-worl:sieve *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:10000                 *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 server.linux-world.:ssh *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 localhost:6010          *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hiflt das weiter? 
> 
> es laufen alle ports die laufen sollen, habe über, schäm, einen win rechner und languard alles ports getestet. 
> ...

 

Sieht ok aus. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ben htdocs # emerge -av cyrus-imap-admin 
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order: 
> ...

 

Aber was ist mit web-cyradm? Welche Version von web-cyradm setzt du ein? Wo hast du sie bezogen und wie implementiert?

----------

## viper26

ok, hatte mich verlesen.

http://www.web-cyradm.org//web-cyradm-0.5.4-1.tar.gz

entpackt und unter das standard htdocs verzeichnis gepackt.

hab den apache noch nicht richtig konfiguriert. was ja kein problem sein sollte da auch phpmyadmin auf dieser weise funktioniert

----------

## benjamin200

Bitte conf.php von web-cyradm posten und folgende SQL-Befehle ausführen (und posten)

```

USE DeineDB;

show tables;

```

----------

## viper26

conf.php

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <?php
> 
> ########################################################################################
> ...

 

msql:mysql> use mail

Reading table information for completion of table and column names

You can turn off this feature to get a quicker startup with -A

Database changed

mysql> show tables;

+----------------+

| Tables_in_mail |

+----------------+

| accountuser    |

| adminuser      |

| alias          |

| domain         |

| domainadmin    |

| log            |

| search         |

| virtual        |

+----------------+

8 rows in set (0.00 sec)

mysql>

[/quote]

[quote]

----------

## benjamin200

imapd.conf posten

cyrus.conf posten

imaps posten

----------

## viper26

fangen wir an.

imapd.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> postmaster: postmaster
> 
> configdirectory: /var/imap
> ...

 

[/quote]

cyrus.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-mail/cyrus-imapd/files/cyrus.conf,v 1.4 2004/07/18 04:02:23 dragonheart Exp $
> 
> # Standard standalone server configuration.
> ...

 

und das letztere? imaps?

nehme an du meinst /etc/pam.d/imaps

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Provided by mailbase (dont remove this line!)
> 
> # Standard pam.d file for mail service packages.
> ...

 

[quote]

der die /etc/pam.d/imaps stimmt fehlt nur was bei c+p ist wie aus dem howto komplett übernommen

----------

## benjamin200

#/etc/pam.d/imaps anpassen

```

auth optional pam_mysql.so user=mail passwd=xxx host=localhost db=mail table=accountuser usercolumn=username passwdcolumn=password crypt=1 sqllog=0

account required pam_mysql.so user=mail passwd=xxx host=localhost db=mail table=accountuser passwdcolumn=password crypt=1 sqllog=0

```

#cyrus.conf anpassen

```

cyrus.conf

alles außer imap, imaps, pop3, 

pop3s, sieve und sievelocal rausnehmen/auskommentieren

```

#imapd.conf anpassen

```

imapd.conf anpassen:

# admins: cyrus # no admins!

sievedir: /usr/var/sieve 

```

Hast du die Option cyrpt verwendet, als du die Datenbank angelegt und den Mailadmin angelegt hast? 

Der heißt bei dir mail?

----------

## viper26

also /etc/pam.d/imaps angepasst.

cyrus hab ich lmtpunix rausgenommen, oder muss ich noch alles aus event rausnehmen?

wenn ich bei imapd.con admin auskommentiere, hab ich dann noch zuganng? wie du unter cyrus.conf gesehen hast gibt es keine local conf bei mir!!!!!

ist das dann trotzdem ok?

----------

## viper26

achso, ja ich habe die benutzer mit encrypt pw angelegt, so wie in dem scrypt vorgegeben.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wenn ich bei imapd.con admin auskommentiere, hab ich dann noch zuganng? wie du unter cyrus.conf gesehen hast gibt es keine local conf bei mir!!!!! 
> 
> ist das dann trotzdem ok?
> ...

 

Sorry das weiß ich nicht. Müsstest du ausprobieren.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> achso, ja ich habe die benutzer mit encrypt pw angelegt, so wie in dem scrypt vorgegeben.
> 
> 

 

kannst du den Befehl posten, der sollte noch im Client von MySQL in der History hängen  :Smile: 

----------

## viper26

wo die user angelegt werden:

```

INSERT INTO adminuser (username, password) VALUES ('admin', ENCRYPT('******'));

INSERT INTO domainadmin (domain_name,adminuser) VALUES ('*','admin');

INSERT INTO accountuser (username, password) VALUES ('cyrus', ENCRYPT('*******'));

```

der befehl stammt aus der angepassten /script/create_mysql.conf

das schlimme ist ja auch das mir web-cyradm keine logfiles bzw keine fehler auswirft.

hat das doch was mit php und pear zu tun?

siehst ja selber das eigentlich alles richtig gemacht ist. bis auf die eine änderung in imaps. die eigengtlich nur bewirkt das nur user aus der mysql rausgelesen werden und keine die im system vorhanden sind.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> das schlimme ist ja auch das mir web-cyradm keine logfiles bzw keine fehler auswirft. 
> 
> hat das doch was mit php und pear zu tun? 
> ...

 

Wieso? Loging ist doch aktiviert

```

# Where should web-cyradm write its log to? 

$LOG_DIR = "/var/log/web-cyradm/"; 

```

Existiert den das Verzeichnis "/var/log/web-cyradm/"?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> siehst ja selber das eigentlich alles richtig gemacht ist. bis auf die eine änderung in imaps. die eigengtlich nur bewirkt das nur user aus der mysql rausgelesen werden und keine die im system vorhanden sind.
> 
> 

 

Naja alles richtig, dann würds ja laufen  :Smile: 

----------

## viper26

ja das log dir existiert und stimmt auch mit der config überein. nur schreibt er keine datei web-cyradm-login.log hinein, das verzeichniss ist einfach leer.

dann hätte ich wenigstens einen ansatzpunkt ob er was falsches aus der db ausliehst oder anfragt.

es funzt ja nicht  :Sad: 

hängt es doch nicht pear zusammen? 

müsst nicht unter infophp() normaler weise noch ein seperater eintrag für pear drinstehen?

vielleicht hab ich ja was übersehen

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ja das log dir existiert und stimmt auch mit der config überein. nur schreibt er keine datei web-cyradm-login.log hinein, das verzeichniss ist einfach leer. 
> 
> dann hätte ich wenigstens einen ansatzpunkt ob er was falsches aus der db ausliehst oder anfragt. 
> ...

 

Erzeug die Datei use "touch". Außerdem hast du die Möglichkeit SQL zu loggen um überhaupt festzustellen, ob und was auf die SQL Datenbank "wie" zugreift.

----------

## viper26

datei angelegt, zugriff probiert, kein eintrag.

mysql.log angeschaut--> kein eintrag.

anscheinend versucht web-cyradm sich noch nicht mals mit der db zu verbinden?!!!!!

----------

## viper26

dafür anscheinend postfix bzw cyrus

sehe nähmlich zugriffe in der datenbank nach nem scan.

anscheinend läuft postfix richtig. hoffe ich

aber leider das web frontend nicht.

frage noch mal liegt es eventluell an pear und mod_php????

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dafür anscheinend postfix bzw cyrus 
> 
> sehe nähmlich zugriffe in der datenbank nach nem scan. 
> ...

 

webcyradm greift über Cyrus auf die DB zu, deswegen siehst du die Einträge.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> frage noch mal liegt es eventluell an pear und mod_php????
> 
> 

 

Kann ich nicht eingrenzen. Hast du Fehlermeldungen beim kompilieren der Pakete erhalten. Schau doch mal in die Requirements für web-cyradm wenn du dir unsicher bist.

----------

## viper26

ne die einträge kommen von meinem languard scanner.

der versucht fake email konnten zu öffnen, zumindestens weiss ich ja jetzt das die in der db gesucht wird.

bei der anmeldung bei web-cyradm bleib ich immer noch hängen,

vielleicht kanns du ja bei dir mal schauen ob du pear mit in der phpinfo stehen hast?

----------

## uwe0815

Hallo,

ich glaube das liegt an PEAR/PHP. Guck mal in Deine php.ini(aber die vom Apache) und ändere:

```
include_path = ".:/usr/lib/php"
```

 in 

```
include_path = ".:/usr/lib/php/php"
```

Weiterhin habe ich festgestellt, daß im aktuellen PHP ebuild PEAR-DB nicht enthalten ist. In dem Falle dann noch: 

```
emerge PEAR-DB
```

 Das waren zumindest bei mir die Ursachen.

Uwe

PS: gdbm würde ich unbedingt aus den USE-Flags rausnehmenLast edited by uwe0815 on Wed Apr 20, 2005 1:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ian!

Siehe auch: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=86685

----------

## viper26

@ uwe

könnnte die richtige richtung sein, hab ein test script mit pear laufen kann aber nicht auf pear.php zugreifen

```

Warning: main(/PEAR.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/test.php on line 35

Fatal error: main(): Failed opening required '/PEAR.php' (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php/php') in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/test.php on line 35

```

da liegt es aber:

```

ben htdocs # ls -l /usr/lib/php/php/

total 148

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Apr 18 00:34 Archive

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Apr 18 00:34 Console

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Apr 20 15:24 DB

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 33840 Apr 20 15:24 DB.php

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 Apr 18 00:34 HTML

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 Apr 18 00:34 Net

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Apr 18 00:34 OS

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root  4096 Apr 18 00:34 PEAR

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 33087 Apr 19 23:34 PEAR.php

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 17972 Apr 19 23:34 System.php

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 Apr 18 00:34 XML

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 Apr 18 00:34 data

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root  4096 Apr 20 15:24 doc

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 10184 Apr 19 23:34 pearcmd.php

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root  4096 Apr 20 15:24 test

```

muss irgendwelche verzeichniss rechte ändern?

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> vielleicht kanns du ja bei dir mal schauen ob du pear mit in der phpinfo stehen hast?
> 
> 

 

Gibst nicht bei cyradm:

```

root@server benjamin # locate phpinfo

/var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/phpinfo.php

/usr/share/webapps/phpmyadmin/2.6.1_p2-r1/htdocs/phpinfo.php

root@server benjamin #

```

----------

## viper26

das ist klar,

aber unter phpinfo(); in einer php file kann ich mir alles über php und apache anschauen, mit was für sachen kompeliert und so.

Vielleicht steht ja bei dir was mit pear?

----------

## uwe0815

@ viper26

tut mir leid, ab hier kann ich auch nicht weiterhelfen, ich hab keine Ahnung von PHP, das mit dem include_path habe ich auch nur durch ewiges probieren rausgefunden. Ich konnte mich sofort einloggen, nachdem ich das geändert hatte. Irgendwelche Rechte hab ich nicht geändert.

Ich würde jetzt vielleicht PEAR-DB nochmal installieren.

Uwe

----------

## viper26

@uwe0825

hab ich schon , es leider immernoch nicht,

misst:(

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> das ist klar, 
> 
> aber unter phpinfo(); in einer php file kann ich mir alles über php und apache anschauen, mit was für sachen kompeliert und so. 
> ...

 

Wenn du mir sagst wie ich das mit phpinfo(); machen soll?

----------

## uwe0815

Hab jetzt bei mir mal nachgeschaut: phpinfo sagt nichts von pear.

Uwe

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> das ist klar, 
> 
> aber unter phpinfo(); in einer php file kann ich mir alles über php und apache anschauen, mit was für sachen kompeliert und so. 
> ...

 

bei mir:

```

--without-pear' 

```

----------

## viper26

ich dreh echt bald durch 

kann doch nicht so schwer sein so ein script ans laufen zu bekommen.

heul

----------

## benjamin200

wenn du eine zweite Maschiene hast, pack da Apache, PHP und webcyradm drauf. Dann kannst den Zugang Remote prüfen und einen Fehler im PHP/Apache Modul ausschließen.

----------

## viper26

bin jetzt mit web-cyradm etwas weiter.

1. hat er kein zugriffs recht auf die logdatei gehabt. was jetzt durch chown -R apache:apache /var/log/web-cyradm

gelöst ist.

2. hab ich die auth.inc.php modifiziert und sehe jetzt fehler meldungen.

```

Notice: Undefined index: session_ok in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/web-cyradm/auth.inc.php on line 15

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /var/www/localhost/htdocs/web-cyradm/auth.inc.php:15) in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/web-cyradm/auth.inc.php on line 64

```

kann da jemand was mit anfangen?

----------

## viper26

hm, das letzte problem was ich beschrieben hab, ist wohl ein problem mit den encrypt password in der mysql datenbank

in der conf.php ebend von mysql auf plain gestellt und in der datenbank per hand ein plain pw angelegt und nun geht die sache wohl.

so ein mist. und dafür suche und nerve ich leute 2 tage lang.

hoffe das jetzt alles geht.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> in der conf.php ebend von mysql auf plain gestellt und in der datenbank per hand ein plain pw angelegt und nun geht die sache wohl. 
> 
> 

 

Immerhin  :Smile: 

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## viper26

ja ein langer weg, es wird.

jetzt hab ich noch ein paar andere probleme mit postfix, aber heute nicht mehr. werd jetzt etwas schlafen 

morgen schau ich mal nach was mit dem zustellen ist.

hab versucht unter telnet von einem mail user zum anderen ne mail zu schicken. da bekomm ich nen fehler mit host not found.

werds die tage in ruhe überprüfen.

----------

## 409Coffemaker

 *viper26 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Notice: Undefined index: session_ok in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/web-cyradm/auth.inc.php on line 15
> ...

 

Die PHP Funktion header(), die im Web-Cyradm für Redirects verwendet wird, hat die naturgemäße Erforderlichkeit, der absolut allererste Output eines Scripts zu sein!

Würde man vorher z.B: ein echo "hello cruel world" herausgeben, so würde PHP entsprechend der php.ini einen Standardheader senden. Eine erneute Modifikation des Headers ist dann nicht mehr Möglich, da der Browser das Dokument schon empfangen hat (man kann halt nicht mittendrin von z.B. text/plain auf application/xml+xhtml wechseln).

Der Fehler bedeutet also, dass irgendwo vorher irgendetwas ausgegeben wurde und wenn es nur ein Freizeichen o.ä, ist.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Note: The HTTP status header line will always be the first sent to the client, regardless of the actual header() call being the first or not. The status may be overridden by calling header() with a new status line at any time unless the HTTP headers have already been sent.
> 
> ()
> ...

 

Was übrigens auch beim Debugging hilft ist:

error_reporting(E_ALL);

damit man alle Fehler, Hinweise, Warnungen etc. ausgegeben bekommt!

Liebe Grüße

Yves

----------

